# spine bone dissorder



## wrightys (May 23, 2013)

Hello i have just lost my 2yr old cockerpoo due to a spine bone dissorder. This happened suddenly with no sign of anything wrong. he had spine surgury to try and correct any damage but was paralysed. the vet told us he had the bones equivilent to a much older dog. i would like to know if this is common disorder or we were very unlucky? We would love to get another pup in the future as this breed is amazing but we are now worried it could happen again.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh so sorry about your terrible loss and so sad for you all to have had to go through what must have been a shocking experience. 
I'm sorry not to be able to help your search for answers but I've never heard of this, maybe that's positive in that if its not been mentioned before on here then hopefully it's not that prevalent.
I hope in time you can move on and if so good luck in your search and I hope you get enough info that may enable you to be happy to have anther Cockapoo xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear of you loss - how sad for you and your family.
There is a condition known as Intervertebral Disc Disease, it is more common in breeds of dogs with long backs such as dachshunds - but in can occur in any breed. Sometimes crate rest over several weeks is sufficient to cure the problem, but exercise and jumping would have to be managed in the future. Paralysis can occur with this condition.
I think that you were probably just very, very unlucky.
Talk to your vet and also to the breeder you got your dog from - they should be able to help you more.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I know of a Cockapoo who hurt her back squeezing under a highchair, she had an pop an months of rehabilitation and hydrotherapy to help her to walk again, but I don't think it's was ever named as a condition. The last I heard she was back to zooming about the garden, but they still don't let her overdo it just incase. 

What exactly happened, and what treatment have you been offered.


----------



## wrightys (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words. I'm glad it doesn't seem to be a common problem. We were told by our vet that one of his vetibra had crumbled and leaked fluid onto his spinal cord creating enough pressure to damage it. He had the pressure released and daily physio. But never regained any feeling in his rear half.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh that must have been terrible and when he was sooo young. Was that the first thing you noticed, no signs prior to his spine?
I hope you are able to move on when you are ready xxx


----------



## wrightys (May 23, 2013)

No signs at all. Fine 1min and laying down shaking the next. Devastating for all of us, we worked on him for 5 months, expressing his bladder etc but just not fair on him in the end even though he still tried to play with the kids bless him.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OH my goodness, what a lovely boy:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds like our Doberman. She went upstairs one day and couldn't get back down. No signs just happened! Back then insurance wasn't available like it is now. I'm so sad for your loss. I lost my dog of nearly 16 years last year. Hence the arrival of Jasper a month after. He really helped me through the grieving process. Big hugs to you all xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How sad for you and the family, I have never heard of this either. I hope you can come to terms with the loss, do you think you will be looking to get another dog?


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss. We have only had Ollie for a few weeks and the thought of something happening to him is too much.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

John, so sorry to read about your poor baby . I've never come across this in Cockapoos before so perhaps you were just extremely unlucky. I wish you well in whatever decision you make re a new dog in your family.


----------



## wrightys (May 23, 2013)

Yes I will certainly get another cockerpoo as he was an amazing dog. The house seems very empty when you come home the kids hate it. Won't get a pup for a while as don't want to just try and replace him and then feel guilty and regret it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah that's understandable. Besides, it will give you time to find the right breeder and puppy or will you go back to your first breeder? I don't imagine there is any health test that could have alerted you to a condition like this but the more health tests performed by the breeder the better IMHO. Good luck.


----------



## wrightys (May 23, 2013)

Would go to another breeder to have a complete new start. Lots of cockerpoos about now but will go to breeder with good history. Will get advise from people on here for recommendations.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

John that is such a sad story. You will know when the time is right for you to bond with a new pup. After losing my 17 year old cavalier I just knew suddenly I couldn't bear one more day of walking into an empty house with no greeting. Now I let my dogs leap all over me when I walk in (naughty I know but I don't let them do it to anyone else!)
I am glad you want another cockapoo, I am sure you will be lucky this time, good luck with your search.


----------

